# Cream Ale



## rude (26/11/10)

Just wondered if any one has just brewed a cream ale thats come out tops & would be kind enough to share their recipe cheers


----------



## under (27/11/10)

Here


----------



## under (27/11/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 4 - Fents And Troys Cream Ale
Brewer: under-
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 40.00 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 40.00 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
40.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg


----------



## NickB (27/11/10)

Made this recently, and took the keg along to the Qld Xmas Swap, where it seemed to be well received!

Really like it!

Recipe: Cream Ale (MK I)
Style: 6A-Light Hybrid Beer-Cream Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.034 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 18.0
Expected Color: 5.9 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 4.000 kg (80.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
Polenta (boiled to mush and cereal mashed with 500g BB Galaxy) 1.000 kg (20.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
German Northern Brewer (9.6 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
US Santiam (5.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Santiam (5.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins



Really like this beer, will do another ASAP as the keg's nearly gone!

Cheers


----------



## dr K (27/11/10)

The Fents and Troy looks good.
See pp 94-95 "Brewing Classic Styles" , Zainasheff and Palmer 

K


----------



## dj1984 (27/11/10)

brewed one almost the same as the fents and troys brew the only difference is the hop time and amount, its in the fridge with some pacman munching on it right now


----------



## Fents (27/11/10)

dr K said:


> The Fents and Troy looks good.
> See pp 94-95 "Brewing Classic Styles" , Zainasheff and Palmer
> 
> K



yep straight outta BCS, its a top recipe and for me not the same without the liberty, hard to find though.


----------



## browndog (28/11/10)

Got one on tap right now





The recipe is loosely based around JZ's 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American cream ale
Brewer: Browndog
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.90 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 41.30 % 
1.90 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 41.30 % 
0.45 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.78 % 
35.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.35 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 7.61 % 
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 11.09 L of water at 78.3 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------
ferment at 18C


SG= 1049
FG= 1006
ALC = 5.6%




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (28/11/10)

Looks a bit tame for you Browndog.


----------



## NickB (28/11/10)

Here's a piccy of mine brewed with the above recipe







Cheers

EDIT: Colour is more like BD's than the orange in the pic....


----------



## Bribie G (28/11/10)

Take me out to the ballgame
Then take me to the tavern and ply me with Baltimore Blonde Cream Ale 

Edit: oops yeast should be Wyeast 1056 American ale for real smoothness, or US-05


----------



## brando (28/11/10)

Brewed one with Amarillo... American Cream Ale

Next time I would drop the 10 min addition, and either drop the carapils (to stay true to style) or reduce them to under 5%.

Not sure if I'm a big fan of this style, although I haven't tried any commercial varieties yet.


----------



## under (28/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Take me out to the ballgame
> Then take me to the tavern and ply me with Baltimore Blonde Cream Ale
> 
> Edit: oops yeast should be Wyeast 1056 American ale for real smoothness, or US-05



Is it that good Bribie. Ive done the recipe I posted above and everyone loved it. Im looking at doing 3 kegs for Xmas. And a cream ale is up there.


----------



## rude (28/11/10)

cheers for the feed back crew they look good, like the look of the pics Ide be happy with a beer like those.

I have some polenta so will boil to a mush but is it nessecary to do a cerial mash for a conversion or can I just throw it in the main mash

What would be the drawbacks of doing it this way

If I did a cerial mash could I just use 500g of polenta boiled to a mush then add it to 500g of BB pale malt put it in the mash tun with 3 litres of water

Then wait for an hour holding at 65c after this proceed by putting the rest of the pale malt in & mash as usual

Just never done a cerial mash cheers all


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/10)

With a cereal mash using polenta, yes I cook it to a mushy porridge - the 3 minute variety is the best if you can get it - then stir in 500g of dry malt and keep it at around 70 degrees for fifteen minutes or so, then allow to cool to mash temp (say 65 degrees) and tip into main mash. Seems to add more smoothness and body to the beer as opposed to chucking in the polenta at 65 degrees. As you are stirring in the dry grain it goes really thick, then you can feel it thinning out almost instantly as the alpha amylase gets stuck into the polenta. 
Almost a religious experience the first time you do it


----------



## cdbrown (30/11/10)

So taking 1kg polenta add 3L of water and boil to a mush for 3 mins? Let cool a bit and add 500g of the galaxy malt and steep for 15mins, cool slightly and add to mash. Do I take account of this 3L of water in the mash at all - ie reduce the mash water from 15L down to 12L?


----------

